# web easy search box



## mrfixit11 (Jan 11, 2012)

I posted last week about a scrolling window and have worked that out for now.
My new issue is adding a search box to the site. It seems most of what is listed on the web or within web easy 8 software has you using services like Google. 
Maybe I'm wrong but I have been on site that search within that site (or seem to), your not being redirected to Google and then returning to the site. 
I have been looking for some way of doing this but can't seem to find much. I may be looking for the wrong thing or calling it by the wrong name. 
Is it possible to add this feature to a site built with web easy 8?
Is there some kind of software i can use that will allow me to create the search data base and keep the viewer on my site when they search?

Hope someone has a few tips. 

Thanks 

Bob


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

There are a lot of ways to do this, but the easiest for small time websites is probably Google's Custom Search engine.. There isn't that much that is needed to set it up just some code to add to your site in a form. Then It is just there on your site and only searches content on your website.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

wmorri said:


> Hi,
> 
> There are a lot of ways to do this, but the easiest for small time websites is probably Google's Custom Search engine.. There isn't that much that is needed to set it up just some code to add to your site in a form. Then It is just there on your site and only searches content on your website.


Great Advice! :thumb:


----------



## mrfixit11 (Jan 11, 2012)

Wmorri, 

Thanks for the reply, 
this looks like what I had set up using web easy 8 last week but when you use it, you are redirected to a search page with results outside your site. 
What I was looking for was a search that keep the viewer in my site and searches the site content. 
I have seen sites that work like this but was not sure if it was something I can add to my site or not. When I try to search it on line I get a few listing that offer software and also some the mention it may be part of my hosting. 
Is there a way to use the google option and have them not directed out of the site. 

Thanks..........
Bob


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

The google option should work...

Have you signed up for it?

Here is a video I found: How to Set Up a Google Custom Search Engine - YouTube

More info: Setup Google Custom Search Engine (CSE) For Your Blog Or Website | Saket Jajodia

We need to know if you have completed any steps yet before we can help you with what to do next.
In my opinion Google's custom search engine is the best out for small sites.

Few small tweaks should make it good to go!


----------

